# Benelli SBE II or Beretta Extrema II?



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got my Christmas bonus.....going to buy a new shotgun, need some opinions. Also if anyone knows whos got the lowest prices east of Atlanta. What you guys think?


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2008)

I personally shoot a SBEII.  It to me is a much better feeling gun as the Extrema II is very bulky feeling and the LOP is to long for me (I'm 5'11" to give you an idea of how long my arms are).  Another plus for the Benelli is the Inertia system and how tough it is.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 16, 2008)

C Cape said:


> I personally shoot a SBEII. It to me is a much better feeling gun as the Extrema II is very bulky feeling and the LOP is to long for me (I'm 5'11" to give you an idea of how long my arms are). Another plus for the Benelli is the Inertia system and how tough it is.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 16, 2008)

They are both good guns, shoot them both and find out if you like the way one feels better then the other
What length barrel are you thinking about getting?
O and I shoot a SBE


----------



## mallardk (Dec 16, 2008)

*Sbeii*

Benelli all day long.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

28"


----------



## mallardk (Dec 16, 2008)

*26"*

I have a 28"monfeltro, m1 super 90 26" and SBEII 26", the 28" looks like a fence post now, it will help you on the dove field with your swing and that is only reason for getting the longer barrell, all powders today burns  before 22".  The 26" is just easy in and out of truck, boat, and in the woods  turkey hunting, etc, you wouldn't think 2" would make that big a difference but the 26" is ideal for me.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

what will the difference be in the patterns and shot distances from a 26" to 28"?


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2008)

mallardk said:


> I have a 28"monfeltro, m1 super 90 26" and SBEII 26", the 28" looks like a fence post now, it will help you on the dove field with your swing and that is only reason for getting the longer barrell, all powders today burns  before 22".  The 26" is just easy in and out of truck, boat, and in the woods  turkey hunting, etc, you wouldn't think 2" would make that big a difference but the 26" is ideal for me.



I agree with Mallard here.  A 26" barrel is all you need if you're going to be duck hunting alot.  It swings faster and just as he said that 2" makes a difference when moving the gun around.  Also, most people shoot Aftermarket Extended Chokes which makes the barrel a little over 27" with a 26" barrel.


----------



## one shot one kill (Dec 16, 2008)

*bam*

28" ducks unlimited beretta extrema with kick off, I can skybust all day long with high dollar 31/2 shells and not hit a thing feel great while doing it.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2008)

BigDogDaddy said:


> what will the difference be in the patterns and shot distances from a 26" to 28"?




Not much, the bigger difference would be to invest in a quality choke like a comp n choke or pure gold, it'll give you the extra 1-2" and improve your pattern more than having a 28" barrel.

I have a SBE II and M2 in 24 and 26"........great guns


----------



## southgadrake (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an SBE II, I like it shoots great and have never had any trouble with it other than it doesnt like light loads.  I have buddies who shoot extremas and they are also happy with them.  Just depends on what you want. 

Have you tried Franklins in Athens?


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

Havent been anywhere besides Bass Pro, mainly because of extra money I have in rewards points. I try to stay away from Franklins as much as possible. Might try to ride over to Shuler's sometime this week. Thanks for all of the helpful information


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 16, 2008)

Call Shulers before you go...I was there a couple of weeks ago(commerce store) and in the extremas all they had was a 24 in barrel with no kick off's.  The had plenty of SBE II's though.


----------



## mallardk (Dec 16, 2008)

*No real pattern difference in 26 and 28*

I have an aftermarket choke which i shoot dove and duck with it is a skeetII, some companies label different but it is actually between improved and Modified.  I was actually looking to buy a pattern master or briley and someone here told me about trulock and got mine for around $40bucks, compared to $90 for pattern master.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll just tell you simple facts. They are both equally great. Yes some of each brand aren't great but that's with anything. It comes down to personal preference and FIT. It's all about what you put in your hands and say this feels perfect.

Now about barrel lenght. I shoot a 28" and will NEVER hunt with anything less except for turkey. The longer the barrel the smoother the swing.

Example, look at the skeet shooters shoot 32" and 34" barrels


----------



## huntermallard (Dec 16, 2008)

i have 26" extrema 2 and love it, i am a dealer and can sell you one max-4 $1500.00 out the door 770-266-0281


----------



## huntermallard (Dec 16, 2008)

and im located close to you in monroe


----------



## K.E.B. (Dec 16, 2008)

Cumming pawn shop has new SBII's for $1360


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2008)

Basically the best help we can offer is to tell you to go grab each of the guns and shoulder it.  Which ever gun is most comfortable for you should be the one you buy.


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, since they are both a great quality gun, the one for you would be the one that fits you best...


----------



## fatdaddy1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Call chucks pawn in Warner Robbins. I bought a extrema 2with k/O 1350.00 out the door.


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 16, 2008)

bernelli all day


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 16, 2008)

Super Black Eagle all day long. I've had both. Now I only have one. The benneli. Forsyth Cuonty Pawn in downtown Cumming has the best prices on Benellis anywhere. I live 1 hr. south, but have bought 2 from them.


----------



## autiger93 (Dec 16, 2008)

6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other.  which ever one feels the best to YOU!


----------



## mcallum3 (Dec 16, 2008)

After I recieved some quick lessons in duck killing 101 by some duck shooting pro's at our club last year, I realized that my Winchester pump turkey gun might not be the best choice for our mallard hole. I started reading and researching and had finally decided that the Extrema II was what I wanted. There was a good thread started last year about this same subject and there were several comments made about "The benelli click" and this was not by just one person but a few seemed to have experienced the same problem. I went back and forth between the SBE II and the Extrema II and after reading about the "click" that pretty much made up my mind for me. NOW PLEASE, before you benelli shooters start bashing me keep in mind I did not have the opportunity to shoot either of these guns so my only options were to go on what I read. It is obvious that the SBE II's are great guns, but, I did go with the Extrema (w/Koff) and have been extremely happy with it. That K/off system is awsome, a little pricey but if you plan to keep the gun for a while its well worth it especially in the dove field, and it has no problems with the dirt cheap dove loads. I got my limit on turkeys with it this year and have put quite a few doves in the freezer with it. The fella that runs our club doesn't want anyone duck hunting untill deer season is over ( It sucks, but I understand, it is a deer club) so I haven't had a chance to put it in the mallard hole yet, but, it wont be long By the way, I did get mine from Shuler's (Commerce) and got a good price. If you go there try to find Todd.


----------



## head buster (Dec 16, 2008)

MY wife gave me an early Christmas present the other day and it was a SBEII. I have the M1 and both shoot really good. The benelli seems to feel better to me. I agree with all the others. Shoulder both guns and go with what feels the best. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Dec 16, 2008)

*Beretta vs Benelli ?*

Anybody know of any places in south or central Georgia with those REALLY good prices???? If so post or PM me. Thanks, bb


----------



## Eroc33 (Dec 16, 2008)

$1399.00 on camo sbe II at baynes army store


----------



## JACKED UP (Dec 16, 2008)

I have both.  I have an extrema in a 28" barrell and a SBE II in a 24" barrell.  I mainly shoot wood duck swamps so i prefer the shorter barrell.  It is easier to swing.  IMO I like the SBE II better.  It is not as heavy/bulky as the extrema and seems to point better for me.  Go with whatever feels better to you.  Good luck....


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 17, 2008)

huntermallard said:


> i have 26" extrema 2 and love it, i am a dealer and can sell you one max-4 $1500.00 out the door 770-266-0281



Isn't 1500.00 pretty much top dallor for an extrema 2 even with kick off.  Last year I bought a 26" AP camo without kick off for just a 1000.oo. Is the kick off really a 500.00 option. I'm not sure the kick off is worth it.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 17, 2008)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Anybody know of any places in south or central Georgia with those REALLY good prices???? If so post or PM me. Thanks, bb



bought my 26" extrema 2 in AP camo last season at Chuck's bait and tackle for a 1000.00. They would of added to kick off for 200.00 more.


----------



## huntermallard (Dec 17, 2008)

WOODS N WATER said:


> Isn't 1500.00 pretty much top dallor for an extrema 2 even with kick off.  Last year I bought a 26" AP camo without kick off for just a 1000.oo. Is the kick off really a 500.00 option. I'm not sure the kick off is worth it.



 not any more, they have gone up alot this year i sold them for 1150.00 two years ago, if someone has old stock they can sell them cheaper, but if i sell them for 1500.00 including tax im only making around 85.00 dollars on them.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 17, 2008)

Extrema 2 is reliable with any load you shoot from the bargain federals at Walmart to the 3.5 I shoot at divers. Yes the Benelli feels better but I got tired of the click and so did all my friends. Extrema 2 is awesome you can shoot 3.5 shells all day long if need be. Chucks in Warner Robins seems to have the best price on them.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 17, 2008)

huntermallard said:


> not any more, they have gone up alot this year i sold them for 1150.00 two years ago, if someone has old stock they can sell them cheaper, but if i sell them for 1500.00 including tax im only making around 85.00 dollars on them.



10-4... good shooting gun. Still worth 1500.00


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't shot the beretta but i have the SBE II and not one complaint...i got a steal on it NIB for $1200 in Advantage Camo best purchase ive made on a gun


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had no problems with 2.75 field loads to 3.5 steel shot cycling through my SBEII.  Seems to shoot everything I put in there.  Too bad it can't do more to put me on the target, though!


----------



## Ducks4Me (Dec 17, 2008)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Extrema 2 is reliable with any load you shoot from the bargain federals at Walmart to the 3.5 I shoot at divers. Yes the Benelli feels better but I got tired of the click and so did all my friends. Extrema 2 is awesome you can shoot 3.5 shells all day long if need be. Chucks in Warner Robins seems to have the best price on them.



What is this click you speak of?


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 17, 2008)

Personally,i like the click.


----------



## fatduckboy (Dec 17, 2008)

i shoot the SBE if they shoot alike get the SBEII


----------



## duckman31822 (Dec 17, 2008)

ive had both. and yes my benelli did do the click sometimes. raise up gun to shoot. knock off the safety, pull the trigger and CLICK.. nothing!! i now shoot the xtrema 2 28 in barrell with the kick off... best money i spent. but get whatever u think fits u best


----------



## brantley3312 (Dec 17, 2008)

just my 2 cents obviously most of the guys here like the benelli but im goin to have to go with the beretta i personally shoot a beretta and it is very reliable compared to my buddies benelli opening mornin we walked threw a deep hole and got a little water in our guns all he got all mornin was "the click" and my beretta never misfired and it seems almost every time we go he gets "the click" sometime in the mornin... i have literaly used my beretta as a paddle ive dropped it in the water befor and still shot when it came time... so reliability wise you can not go wrong with a beretta... and if you need guns chuck's in warner robins usually gives me a good deal on all my guns thats where they have all came from


----------



## C Cape (Dec 17, 2008)

brantley3312 said:


> just my 2 cents obviously most of the guys here like the benelli but im goin to have to go with the beretta i personally shoot a beretta and it is very reliable compared to my buddies benelli opening mornin we walked threw a deep hole and got a little water in our guns all he got all mornin was "the click" and my beretta never misfired and it seems almost every time we go he gets "the click" sometime in the mornin... i have literaly used my beretta as a paddle ive dropped it in the water befor and still shot when it came time... so reliability wise you can not go wrong with a beretta... and if you need guns chuck's in warner robins usually gives me a good deal on all my guns thats where they have all came from



Everyone I hunt with here shoots a benelli and I've never seen one go click unless there is nothing in the chamber.  I've hunted with one guy using a Extrema 2 that when he dropped the gun in the water and got some stirred up mud in it that it wouldn't shoot at all.  I've dropped my Benelli in the same situation, held the gun under water to clean it, and still shot ducks that morning.  Anyone I've hunted with that shoots a gas gun it's pretty much done if dropped completely under water until it's broken down and cleaned.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 17, 2008)

I have three Benellis and a half dozen friends who have them, have never seen or even heard of one going "click" at any time


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2008)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Anybody know of any places in south or central Georgia with those REALLY good prices???? If so post or PM me. Thanks, bb



South Georgia Outdoors in Cairo.  Tell Heath that the MudDucker sent ya.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2008)

I have an SBEII.  With the exception of my old Browning A-5's, occasionally with any gun, you are going to experience the click.

Both of those guns are excellent weapons.  Shot both and then decide.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2008)

I own 5 Benelli's and have never heard the click.  Look around on here.  I bought my Camo SBE II on here for $1075 and it had never been shot.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Dec 18, 2008)

Bulls eye in Lawrenceville will probably be your lowest price.  I always shop around and the last 4 guns I have bought have all been purchased there as they have been the lowest price above Bass Pro, Franklins, and all the others.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Dec 18, 2008)

*Beretta vs Benelli ?*



MudDucker said:


> South Georgia Outdoors in Cairo.  Tell Heath that the MudDucker sent ya.



Thanks. I appreciate it. bb


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 18, 2008)

sbe 2 all day!!!!


----------



## steel949 (Dec 21, 2008)

Try Barrows Automotive in Butler, they had the best price around when I bought my Extreme II. They have the bext prices to me around GA. And for the kick off for $500 more not for me. When I got mine is was $200 more for the kick off.


----------



## huntermallard (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks cory, it was a pleasure doing business with you, i hope you enjoy your xtremea 2.


----------



## duckone (Dec 24, 2008)

*Beretta Extrema*

I've been looking at the Benelli SBE II in part because the gun is offered in a left handed version.  Does anyone know if the Beretta Extrema with kick off is offered in a left handed version?

Second question:  For those of you who shoot an SBE II, have you changed shims between the stock and receiver and did it improve the fit for you?  Every SBE II that I've shouldered has a stock that is a little too low for me.  Has anyone else fixed this situation with one of the shims supplied with the Benelli?

Thanks.


----------



## Eataduck (Dec 24, 2008)

XtremaII


----------

